# Merry Christmas: did you get your TT a GIFT?



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

what did you get your TT for Christmas.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

red led interior lights, led plate lights, Piaa ion crystal fogs. new spark plugs


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

A ball joint and a 4 wheel alingment.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks to the unseasonably warm weather, the TT will get the full spa treatment...wash and wax


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! The TT got some wheels! Pics to come when tires get mounted


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

A tank of gas.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Did coilovers and BFI engine mounts a few days ago as an early x-mas present and hopefully in a few days i can do new tires and an alignment as a late one.


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

aspherical mirrors


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is a link. It is the BT build for my 225q.
www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neuspeed F&R swaybars and an alignment.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I got an Audi weather jacket that goes with the leather interior.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Taken today:


Hopefully it will be getting a Valentines day present, but more likely it will be an Easter gift.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

she got an:
R8 oil cap
R8 coolant cap
IE Billet PCV adapter
IE billet valve cover adapter
IE Billet SAI block off











































_pics provided by ECS tuning and I.E. Engineering_


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

42 Draft Designs shifter bushings.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

42dd intake and madmax control arms


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a new turbo....


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

An AEG crank...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi now said:


> Just a new turbo....


Oh yeah no big. Just a turbo


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh yeah no big. Just a turbo


Haha its not really that big just looks big! :laugh:


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

i didnt really get my tt anything new.... but it DID give me an AIRBAG LIGHT. 

merry christmas!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

no presents to my TT this year


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 8, 2002)

Courtesy of CTS Turbo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi now said:


> Haha its not really that big just looks big! :laugh:


I guess everything looks big when compared to a ko3 and ko4


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Yha especially this one:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Got smoked LED tails from my parents, and a euro plate from a lady friend. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

My TT finally got the new forge WG tuned in. Holy balls! What a difference..!


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Christmas*

Got a homebrew large port intake for my AEB head, 034 fuel rail, oil cooler, brembo brakes and adapters for the TT, thanks MKIIIVR6, and of course my wife that bought it all for me. She also bought me a new Lib-tech box scratcher 157 snowboard, what more can I ask for?


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

got these

















oh and ST coils as well..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Got new shoes!


----------



## KnighTT (Dec 17, 2011)

My TT was my X-mas gift. :laugh:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Basically took the body off and went through replacing just about everything :thumbsup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Got an Audi Ball Cap for the dealer...

My brother got me an Audi jacket as well....


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

-22mm FSB
-poly bushings to put in the Defcons I've already got installed
-rear "spherical/poly" hybrid control arm bushing from Energy to try out
-SPC upper strut mounts/bushings to really round out the suspension

-a few more carbon bits from OSIR for the interior to compliment what I already have...


















-STTIG personalized NYS plates  










I'm sure more to come and it already got the sparcos and a new soft top that I installed in the fall...so I guess that was part of a Christmas gift too!

Swapped out the blue haldex for the HPA Competition module as well...just before I put her away...

Joe


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

TT is being neglected till it actually need something. As things start to go, I will be upgrading to better stuff.


----------

